# المتصف بالفعل



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم .. 
هل أن النحويين متفقون على اعتبار المتصف بالفعل "فاعلا" ؟
نحو (مات الملك) ، (انكسر القدح) ، (وقعت الكرة) 
مع أنه أقرب لمعنى المفعول به  .
أراه أقرب لنائب الفاعل - في معناه - منه للفاعل . 
فالفاعل مفهوم من الجملة - عموما - وهو غير المتصف بالفعل .


----------



## Mahaodeh

لست متأكدة من النحويين القدماء ولكن في قواعد النحو الحديثة نعم.
بصراحة، لا أرى الأمثلة التي أعطيت أقرب لمعنى المفعول به، ولا حتى في حالة انكسر لأن المعنى هنا يختلف عن كُسِرَ حتى وإن كنا في اللهجات العامية نستخدم صيغة انفعل عوضا عن المبنى للمجهول


----------



## Mejeed

ولكن من الواضح الفرق بين من قام بالفعل ومن اتصف به ..

وهذا تعريف الفاعل من ويكيبيديا :
*[الفاعل في اللغة العربية* هو اسم مرفوع أو في محلِّ رفع تقدَّمه فعل تام مبني للمعلوم أو شبهه، فأُسنِدَ إليه الفعل.
والفاعل في المعنى هو من قام بالفعل أي من فعله حقيقةً ، مثل: «قرأَ الطالبُ». فالطالب هو من أحدث الفعل أي القراءة.
وهو أيضاً من قام به الفعل أو من اقترن به أو نُسب إليه، بدون أن يكون هو من قام بالفعل أو أحدثه، مثل: «انكسرت الزجاجة» فالزجاجة لم تحدث الفعل وإنما الفعل وقع بها.*]*

وحسب تتبعي فإن الفعل (انكسر) مستخدم بكثرة في الفصحى .
وأرى أن استخدام صيغة (انفعل) في اللهجات العامية مشابه لاستخدامه في الفصحى وليس بديلا عن المبني للمجهول ،
والإلتباس سببه التداخل بين ما يؤديان اليه من معنى ، وهو ما أردت الإشارة اليه في الموضوع ،
أعني أن الأولى تسمية المتصف بالفعل نائب فاعل وليس فاعلا ، لأن الفاعل ـ في المعنى الحقيقي ـ هو من قام بالفعل لا من اتصف به ، الامن باب المجاز البعيد .


----------



## Mejeed

خلاصة القول ، أرى أن الأصوب هو الآتي :
الفاعل : هو من قام بالفعل حصرا .
نائب الفاعل : قسمان :
الأول : المتصف بالفعل .
الثاني : المفعول به في حالة البناء للمجهول .

هذه وجهة نظري ، والخطأ وارد .


----------

